# sniper rifle = τυφέκιο / τουφέκι ελεύθερου σκοπευτή



## EleniD (Mar 3, 2010)

Καλημέρα σε όλους,

Ψάχνω εδώ και καιρό μια καλή μετάφραση για το όπλο αυτού του τύπου. Το βλέπω στις φωτογραφίες, καταλαβαίνω πως είναι ένα είδος (αυτόματου;) όπλου αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλήξω σε απόδοση. 
Αυτό που μεταφράζω είναι αστυνομική σειρά. Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει;

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 3, 2010)

Τ(ο)υφέκια ελεύθερων σκοπευτών;


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 3, 2010)

+ 1 στον Αμβρόσιο!

Αναλόγως του ύφους του κειμένου ίσως θα ήταν καλύτερο να το "ευπρεπίσουμε" σε "τυφέκιο (ελεύθερου σκοπευτή)".


----------



## Palavra (Mar 3, 2010)

Το τουφέκι ελεύθερου σκοπευτή έχει περισσότερα αποτελέσματα, ωστόσο έχω την εντύπωση ότι κάπως αλλιώς τα λένε...


----------



## EleniD (Mar 3, 2010)

...μάλλον κάτι άλλο χρειάζομαι. Ψάχνω κάτι που να βοηθάει στη ροή του κειμένου, δεν μπορώ να γράψω, π.χ. "σήκωσε το τουφέκι του ελεύθερου σκοπτευτή, το στήριξε στον ώμο του και πυροβόλησε". Ή απλοποιώ σε "όπλο με σκόπευτρο" ή.... ;;;;;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 3, 2010)

Δεν σε καλύπτει ένα απλό «το ειδικό τουφέκι» του;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 3, 2010)

Γιατί όχι _σήκωσε το τουφέκι/την καραμπίνα και πυροβόλησε_; Παίζει κάποιο ρόλο το sniper rifle; Μήπως αναφέρεται ξανά και αργότερα;


----------



## EleniD (Mar 3, 2010)

Αναφέρεται αρκετές φορές και ταυτόχρονα αναφέρονται κι άλλοι τύποι όπλων. Άρα πρέπει να είμαι σχετικά συγκεκριμένη. 
Αν δεν βρεθεί λύση θα καταλήξω στο "όπλο ή τουφέκι με σκόπευτρο" αλλά θα ήθελα να είμαι πιο σίγουρη :)


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 3, 2010)

Τυφέκιο ελεύθερου σκοπευτή είναι ο όρος που χρησιμοποιούν οι επαγγελματίες. Άλλοι το λένε απλά "το sniper". Τουφέκι με σκόπευτρο δεν είναι απαραιτήτως sniper rifle. Ίσως αν το αναφέρεις μια φορά και στη συνέχεια να το λες σκέτο τουφέκι. Εκτός κι αν το κείμενο μιλάει και για άλλου τύπου τουφέκια. Ίσως να μπορείς να το πεις και _στρατιωτικό τουφέκι_ ή _τουφέκι ακριβείας_.


----------



## EleniD (Mar 3, 2010)

Το τουφέκι ακριβείας μου ακούγεται καλό... και γενικά η προσέγγιση να το πω περιφραστικά στην αρχή και μετά με λιγότερες λέξεις...:):):)


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2010)

Συμφωνώ με όλους, δηλαδή ότι είναι _τουφέκι ελεύθερου σκοπευτή_ και, αφού τα 6 γράμματα της αγγλικής έχουν γίνει 17 στα ελληνικά, ότι μπορείς να το κόψεις σε _τουφέκι με σκόπευτρο_ ή _τουφέκι με διόπτρα_. Ενδιαφέρον έχει το ότι το _τηλεσκοπικό σκόπευτρο_ και η _τηλεσκοπική διόπτρα_ δεν έχουν γίνει _τηλεσκόπευτρο_ ή _τηλεδιόπτρα_ (αν και κάποιοι το λένε _τηλεφακό_). Στη διάθεσή σου πάντα και οι τακτικές που περιγράφει ο Αμβρόσιος.


----------



## AnagnostouGeorg (Mar 3, 2010)

Καλησπέρα και απο εμένα. 
Αναμφίβολα ο όρος "τυφέκιο ελεύθερου σκοπευτή" είναι ο σωστός για να αποδόσουμε το "sniper rifle". 



drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν σε καλύπτει ένα απλό «το ειδικό τουφέκι» του;



Το "ειδικό τουφέκι" δεν είναι επαρκής απόδοση, αφού κάθε όπλο, άρα και τυφέκιο, έχει κατασκευαστεί με ορισμένες προδιαγραφές και μπορεί να χρησιμοποιείται αποτελεσματικότερα σε ορισμένες αποστολές. Δεν υπάρχει, δηλαδή, κάποιο "γενικής χρήσης τυφέκιο" για να μπορούμε εδώ να μιλάμε για "ειδικό τουφέκι". Με άλλα λόγια, όλα τα τυφέκια είναι "ειδικά" κατά μία έννοια.



Ambrose said:


> Ίσως να μπορείς να το πεις και _στρατιωτικό τουφέκι_ ή _τουφέκι ακριβείας_.



Δε μπορούμε να το πούμε "στρατιωτικό τουφέκι", διότι τότε τι αποδόσεις θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσουμε για τους άλλους τύπους τυφεκίων που χρησιμοποιούνται απο το στρατό (ή τα άλλα σώματα ασφαλείας);
Επιπλέον, ολα τα τυφέκια έχουν ακρίβεια, στα πλαίσια των προδιαγραφών με τις οποίες κατασκευάστηκαν και για τίς αποστολές, τις οποίες κατασκευάστηκαν να φέρνουν εις πέρας. Δεν υπάρχει, δηλαδή, τυφέκιο "μη ακριβείας" για να μιλάμε για τυφέκιο "ακριβείας".



nickel said:


> ...ότι μπορείς να το κόψεις σε _τουφέκι με σκόπευτρο_ ή _τουφέκι με διόπτρα_.



Η απόδοση "τουφέκι με διόπτρα" (ή σκόπευτρο) δεν είναι ακριβής, αφού μπορούν να προσαρμοστούν διόπτρες διαφόρων ειδών (πχ νυχτερινής σκόπευσης) πάνω στους διαφόρους τύπους τυφεκίων. 

Συνεπώς, άν EleniD σε ενδιαφέρει η ακρίβεια στην απόδοσή σου, τότε το "τυφέκιο ελεύθερου σκοπευτή" είναι ο όρος που χρειάζεσαι, ιδιαίτερα αφού λες ότι αναφέρονται και άλλοι τύποι όπλων στην εργασία σου. Στη συνέχεια, αν επαναλαμβάνεται ο όρος και έχεις τη δυνατότητα, μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις απλά τη λέξη "τυφέκιο", υπο τον όρο ότι δε θα δημιουργηθεί κάποια σύγχυση.

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα λίγο. Καλό απόγευμα σε όλους.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 3, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι βοήθησες πολύ. Καλησπέρα και καλώς όρισες.


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2010)

Καλωσόρισες κι από μένα.

Μην ανησυχείς. Όταν βαράμε το στόχο οπουδήποτε αλλού εκτός από το κέντρο (bull's eye), δεν είναι επειδή βαρεθήκαμε ή μας αρέσει η αοριστολογία, αλλά επειδή ασκούμαστε ακριβώς στην τέχνη τού στριμώχνειν μετ' ευελιξίας και του γενικολογείν μετ' αυθαιρεσίας που συχνότατα επιβάλλει η μετάφραση υποτίτλων. Στην κορυφή θα μπει το ακριβές. Και αμ' έπος αμ' έργον.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 3, 2010)

Σ' ευχαριστούμε για την επιβεβαίωση AnagnostouGeorg, αλλά όλα αυτά τα έχουμε ήδη καλύψει, ενώ οι εναλλακτικές που προτάθηκαν (ειδικό τουφέκι, στρατιωτικό τουφέκι, τουφέκι ακριβείας, σκόπευτρο κλπ) προτάθηκαν πιο ελεύθερα με σκοπό να βοηθήσουν την EleniD. Στη μετάφραση (ειδικά τη λογοτεχνική) κάποιες φορές είναι προτιμότερη μια μικρή ανακρίβεια, παρά ένας βράχος μεσ' στη μέση.

Υ.Γ. Καλώς ήρθες.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 3, 2010)

Εγώ να ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο: θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε _τουφέκι μεγάλου βεληνεκούς_;
(Να ρίξω και το σχετικό disclaimer: στρατό δεν έχω κάνει )


----------



## AnagnostouGeorg (Mar 3, 2010)

Καλώς σας βρήκα. Χαίρομαι που μπόρεσα να βοηθήσω και εγώ λίγο. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 3, 2010)

Καλωσόρισες κι από μένα. Μου αρέσει ο γάτος σου (αν είναι δικός σου) :)


----------



## AnagnostouGeorg (Mar 3, 2010)

Δε μιλάμε ποτέ στο στρατό για τυφέκιο μεγάλου βεληνεκούς.
Κάθε τυφέκιο έχει τα εξής βεληνεκή:
*Δραστικό βεληνεκές*, είναι η απόσταση, στην οποία η τροχιά της σφαίρας δεν ξεπερνά το ύψος ενός κανονικού όρθιου άνδρα (1,75μ) , με βολή από θέση πρηνηδόν (400m για το G3A3)
*Ωφέλιμο βεληνεκές*, είναι το αναγραφόμενο στο κλισιοσκόπιο του όπλου 
*Μέγιστο βεληνεκές*, είναι η μέγιστη απόσταση που μπορεί να φτάσει η σφαίρα (3700m για το G3A3)

Τα παραπάνω είδη βεληνεκών μπορούν να διαφέρουν ανάμεσα στους ποικίλους τύπους πολεμικών τυφεκίων, πολυβόλων, οπλοπολυβόλων κλπ.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 3, 2010)

Μερσί :) Ρώτησα απλώς επειδή κάπου είχα δει κάτι long range rifle και αναρωτήθηκα αν ήταν το ίδιο.


----------



## AnagnostouGeorg (Mar 3, 2010)

Καλώς σε βρήκα drsiebenmal και όχι, ο γάτος δεν είναι δικός μου (θα με κυνηγούσαν οι φιλόζωοι αν έβαζα ένα κράνος απο φλούδες στο γάτο μου) :) Τη φωτογραφία τη βρήκα στο διαδίκτυο.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 3, 2010)

Αυτά να τα βλέπουν μερικοί μερικοί, που βασανίζουν τα δικά τους τα γατιά


----------



## EleniD (Mar 3, 2010)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους. Σίγουρα η ακριβής μετάφραση είναι αυτή που προτείνει ο ΑnagnostouGeorg (και σχεδόν στο σύνολό τους οι υπόλοιποι συνομιλητές) κι ακόμη πιο σίγουρα η λογοτεχνική μετάφραση πονάει και παιδεύει, ακόμη κι αν πρόκειται για ένα ταπεινό αστυνομικό μυθιστόρημα. Ο σκόπελος του συγκεκριμένου όρου παρακάμφθηκε με τη χρήση των όρων "τουφέκι ακριβείας" και "τουφέκι ελεύθερου σκοπευτή", ανάλογα με τη ροή του κειμένου και με στόχο να μη "σκαλώνει" η γλώσσα στην ανάγνωση. 

Απολαυστικές όπως πάντα οι γλωσσικές αναζητήσεις. Καλό σας βράδυ - μέχρι νεωτέρας 

Ε.


----------



## Earion (Mar 4, 2010)

Όχι "τουφέκι ακριβείας". Όλα τα τυφέκια λίγο πολύ την ίδια ακρίβεια έχουν (πάνω κάτω). Αυτό που το ξεχωρίζει από άλλα δεν είναι η μεγαλύτερή του ακρίβεια (αυτή του την ιδιότητα την εξασφαλίζει η διόπτρα), αλλά το μεγαλύτερο βεληνεκές (γι' αυτό το λόγο έχει μακρύτερη κάνη). Περιορίσου στο σωστό: "τυφέκιο ελεύθερου σκοπευτή".


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 4, 2010)

Το precision rifle υπάρχει σαν όρος, όπως υπάρχει και το τυφέκιο ακριβείας. Επιπλέον το λεξικό δίνει το precision rifle και το sniper rifle ως συνώνυμα, ενώ το αντίστοιχο λήμμα της Wikipedia λέει:

"In military and law enforcement terminology, a sniper rifle is a rifle used to ensure accurate placement of shots at greater ranges than other small arms. *A typical sniper rifle is built for optimal levels of accuracy, *fitted with a telescopic sight and chambered for a military centrefire cartridge. The term is often used in the media to describe any type of *accurized* firearm fitted with a telescopic sight that is employed against human targets."


----------



## LostVerse (Mar 28, 2010)

EleniD said:


> Καλημέρα σε όλους,
> 
> Ψάχνω εδώ και καιρό μια καλή μετάφραση για το όπλο αυτού του τύπου. Το βλέπω στις φωτογραφίες, καταλαβαίνω πως είναι ένα είδος (αυτόματου;) όπλου αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλήξω σε απόδοση.
> Αυτό που μεταφράζω είναι αστυνομική σειρά. Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει;
> ...



Εφόσον είναι αστυνομική σειρά, θα πρέπει να έχεις υπόψιν σου ότι η αστυνομία ΔΕΝ έχει και δεν χρησιμοποιεί _*ελεύθερους σκοπευτές*_, αλλά *ακροβολιστές*. Έχει μεγάλη διαφορά το ένα από το άλλο, που δεν είναι του παρόντος. Στην αγγλική όμως, χρησιμοποιείται ένας όρος, sniper. 

Επίσης, *κανένα* όπλο ελεύθερου σκοπευτή δεν είναι αυτόματο. 



EleniD said:


> ...μάλλον κάτι άλλο χρειάζομαι. Ψάχνω κάτι που να βοηθάει στη ροή του κειμένου, δεν μπορώ να γράψω, π.χ. "σήκωσε το τουφέκι του ελεύθερου σκοπτευτή, το στήριξε στον ώμο του και πυροβόλησε". Ή απλοποιώ σε "όπλο με σκόπευτρο" ή.... ;;;;;



Αν και ίσως είναι αργά τώρα, σκέψου το ενδεχόμενο μιας περίφρασης: "Ο ελεύθερος σκοπευτής/ακροβολιστής σήκωσε το όπλο του μπλα μπλα" ---> από όπου εξυπακούεται ότι το όπλο του είναι εξειδικευμένο για την συγκεκριμένη χρήση και σε γλιτώνει από την ανάγκη να γράψεις το οτιδήποτε επιπλέον για αυτό. 



nickel said:


> Συμφωνώ με όλους, δηλαδή ότι είναι _τουφέκι ελεύθερου σκοπευτή_ και, αφού τα 6 γράμματα της αγγλικής έχουν γίνει 17 στα ελληνικά, ότι μπορείς να το κόψεις σε _τουφέκι με σκόπευτρο_ ή _τουφέκι με διόπτρα_. Ενδιαφέρον έχει το ότι το _τηλεσκοπικό σκόπευτρο_ και η _τηλεσκοπική διόπτρα_ δεν έχουν γίνει _τηλεσκόπευτρο_ ή _τηλεδιόπτρα_ (αν και κάποιοι το λένε _τηλεφακό_). Στη διάθεσή σου πάντα και οι τακτικές που περιγράφει ο Αμβρόσιος.



Δεν υπάρχει όρος _τουφέκι με σκόπευτρο_ ή _τουφέκι με διόπτρα_, εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν τους έχω απαντήσει ποτέ. Σαν περίφραση ανάγκης ναι, αλλά σαν δόκιμους όρους όχι. 



AnagnostouGeorg said:


> Καλησπέρα και απο εμένα.
> Αναμφίβολα ο όρος "τυφέκιο ελεύθερου σκοπευτή" είναι ο σωστός για να αποδόσουμε το "sniper rifle".



Αν μιλάμε για στρατό πάντα, ο όρος είναι στην καθαρεύσουσα, "Τ*υ*φέκ*ιο* ελεύθερου σκοπευτ*ού*". Περιέργως, ο στρατός έχει διατηρήσει την συγκεκριμένη ορολογία όπως την παρέλαβε. Αντίστοιχα και η σχετική εκπαίδευση ονομάζεται "σχολείο ελεύθερου σκοπευτού".



> Δε μπορούμε να το πούμε "στρατιωτικό τουφέκι", διότι τότε τι αποδόσεις θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσουμε για τους άλλους τύπους τυφεκίων που χρησιμοποιούνται απο το στρατό (ή τα άλλα σώματα ασφαλείας);


Κι όμως μπορούμε να το πούμε, μάλιστα είναι πολύ συνηθισμένο. Υπάρχουν τα όπλα για στρατιωτική χρήση (η οποία περιλαμβάνει και τα Σώματα Ασφαλείας π.χ. τα G3 που έχει η Αστυνομία και το Λιμενικό δεν είναι διαφορετικά από αυτά που έχει ο στρατός) και τα όπλα εμπορικών προδιαγραφών τα οποία προορίζονται για χρήση από πολίτες. Ενδεικτικά, τα δεύτερα μπορούν να είναι μικρότερου διαμετρήματος, μικρότερης χωρητικότητας γεμιστήρα, μικρότερου βεληνεκούς. Εξού και η έκφραση "Το τάδε αλεξίσφαιρο δεν προστατεύει από στρατιωτικό τουφέκι" ---> όπου υποννοείται στρατωτικό διαμέτρημα (7,62 - 5,56).



> Επιπλέον, ολα τα τυφέκια έχουν ακρίβεια, στα πλαίσια των προδιαγραφών με τις οποίες κατασκευάστηκαν και για τίς αποστολές, τις οποίες κατασκευάστηκαν να φέρνουν εις πέρας. Δεν υπάρχει, δηλαδή, τυφέκιο "μη ακριβείας" για να μιλάμε για τυφέκιο "ακριβείας".


Υπάρχει. Στις ίδιες προδιαγραφές, κάποια όπλα βγαίνουν με μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια από κάποια άλλα. Έτσι π.χ. το G3ZF δεν έχει καμία διαφορά από το απλό G3, κατασκευαστικά τουλάχιστον, αλλά ονομάζεται και μάλιστα επίσημα, *G3 έψιλον άλφα, δηλαδή "Ειδικής Ακριβείας*". Γιατί; Γιατί στις δοκιμές επέδειξε καλύτερη βλητική συμπεριφορά. Συμβαίνει, δεν είναι σπάνιο. 



> Η απόδοση "τουφέκι με διόπτρα" (ή σκόπευτρο) δεν είναι ακριβής, αφού μπορούν να προσαρμοστούν διόπτρες διαφόρων ειδών (πχ νυχτερινής σκόπευσης) πάνω στους διαφόρους τύπους τυφεκίων.


Σωστό 100%. Μέχρι και πάνω σε πιστόλι μπορεί να μπει διόπτρα. Η ύπαρξή της δεν προσδιορίζει (υποχρεωτικά) ότι και το όπλο πάνω στο οποίο είναι εγκατεστημένη είναι προορισμένο για χρήση από ελεύθερο σκοπευτή.


----------



## LostVerse (Mar 28, 2010)

nickel said:


> Συμφωνώ με όλους, δηλαδή ότι είναι _τουφέκι ελεύθερου σκοπευτή_ και, αφού τα 6 γράμματα της αγγλικής έχουν γίνει 17 στα ελληνικά, ότι μπορείς να το κόψεις σε _τουφέκι με σκόπευτρο_ ή _τουφέκι με διόπτρα_. Ενδιαφέρον έχει το ότι το _τηλεσκοπικό σκόπευτρο_ και η _τηλεσκοπική διόπτρα_ δεν έχουν γίνει _τηλεσκόπευτρο_ ή _τηλεδιόπτρα_ (αν και κάποιοι το λένε _τηλεφακό_). Στη διάθεσή σου πάντα και οι τακτικές που περιγράφει ο Αμβρόσιος.


Κάτι ακόμα, μια και δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να κάνω τροποποίηση: Διόπτρα (εκ του διοπτήρας-diopter), επί της ουσίας δεν είναι αυτό το είδος «τηλεσκόπιου» που εδράζεται πάνω στο όπλο, πρόκειται για συνήθη παρεξήγηση που όμως μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε άσχημα λάθη. 

Διόπτρα είναι μια στρογγυλή τρύπα στην άκρη της κάνης μέσα από την οποία βλέπει ο σκοπευτής τον στόχο του. Αυτό από τα αγγλικά προέρχεται ως "sights" ή "iron sights" (κατ' αντιπαράθεση με το glass sights) και στα ελληνικά αποδίδεται ως "σκοπευτικά (μέρη)". Το «τηλεσκόπιο» από τα αγγλικά για χρήση σε όπλο προέρχεται ως "scope" ή "glass sights" και στα ελληνικά αποδίδεται ως "οπτικό βοήθημα", ανάλογα με την ικανότητα μεγέθυνσής του. Παρολαυτά, καταχρηστικά μερικές φορές αναφέρεται και ως διόπτρα, παρόλο που δεν είναι τέτοια.

Εν κατακλείδι: Κανένα όπλο δεν έχει πάνω του "τηλεσκόπιο", όλα όμως έχουν διόπτρες ή αλλιώς σκοπευτικά βοηθήματα, και μερικά (ελεύθερων σκοπευτών π.χ.) έχουν ΚΑΙ οπτικά βοηθήματα (scopes).


----------



## EleniD (Mar 29, 2010)

Πολύ βοηθητικά όλα αυτά και είναι πολύ πιθανό κάποιος από μας να τα (ξανα)βρεί μπροστά του. 
Αυτό, δε, με τον "ακροβολιστή" δεν το συγχωρώ στον εαυτό μου που το "έχασα" στο βιβλίο - μου άρεσε πολύ, τόσο ως εύστοχη μετάφραση, όσο και ως οικονομία χώρου...


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2010)

Δύο παρατηρήσεις στα πολύ χρήσιμα που λέει ο LostVerse. Για την ακρίβεια, μία (η δεύτερη είναι απλώς η πληροφορία ότι έχεις μόνο 30 λεπτά να αλλάξεις το περιεχόμενο ενός μηνύματός σου — αλλιώς, επικοινωνείς με διαχειριστή):

Στο καθαρά γλωσσικό επίπεδο, θα πούμε «σώματα ασφαλείας» (και όχι «σώματα ασφάλειας»), δηλαδή θα διατηρήσουμε τον καθαρευουσιάνικο τύπο σε κάποιες λέξεις και εκφράσεις που είναι ευρύτερα διαδεδομένες με αυτή τη μορφή. Αλλά δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να διατηρήσουμε τη λόγια μορφή σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις. Δηλαδή, δεν πιστεύω ότι θα έχουμε πολλές λιποθυμίες αν κάπου διαβάσουμε «τουφέκι ελεύθερου σκοπευτή». Από την άλλη, σε διάλογο, δεν θα ήταν άσχημο να βάλεις τον καραβανά να λέει «τυφέκιο ελεύθερου σκοπευτού». Ωστόσο, αν έπρεπε να μεταφράσω κατάλογο όπλων αγγλικής εταιρείας για πλασάρισμα στον ελληνικό στρατό, φοβάμαι ότι θα χρησιμοποιούσα το πρώτο, το «τουφέκι ελεύθερου σκοπευτή». Ίσως δεν θα ψώνιζαν οι στρατιωτικοί από τον χυδαία μεταφρασμένο προμηθευτή, ίσως δεν θα με ξαναχρησιμοποιούσαν για αυτές τις μεταφράσεις. Αλλά μικρά βηματάκια εκδημοτικισμού της γλώσσας πρέπει να τα κάνουμε σε όλα τα επίπεδα.


----------



## LostVerse (Mar 29, 2010)

EleniD said:


> Πολύ βοηθητικά όλα αυτά και είναι πολύ πιθανό κάποιος από μας να τα (ξανα)βρεί μπροστά του.
> Αυτό, δε, με τον "ακροβολιστή" δεν το συγχωρώ στον εαυτό μου που το "έχασα" στο βιβλίο - μου άρεσε πολύ, τόσο ως εύστοχη μετάφραση, όσο και ως οικονομία χώρου...



Να'σαι καλά. :)

Σκέψου μόνο ότι δεν μπορείς να χρησιμοποιείς οποτεδήποτε το «ακροβολιστής» απλώς επειδή εξυπηρετεί από οικονομία χώρου, όπως είπα δεν έχει την ίδια έννοια με το «ελεύθερος σκοπευτής». 



nickel said:


> Δύο παρατηρήσεις στα πολύ χρήσιμα που λέει ο LostVerse. Για την ακρίβεια, μία (η δεύτερη είναι απλώς η πληροφορία ότι έχεις μόνο 30 λεπτά να αλλάξεις το περιεχόμενο ενός μηνύματός σου — αλλιώς, επικοινωνείς με διαχειριστή):
> 
> Στο καθαρά γλωσσικό επίπεδο, θα πούμε «σώματα ασφαλείας» (και όχι «σώματα ασφάλειας»), δηλαδή θα διατηρήσουμε τον καθαρευουσιάνικο τύπο σε κάποιες λέξεις και εκφράσεις που είναι ευρύτερα διαδεδομένες με αυτή τη μορφή. Αλλά δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να διατηρήσουμε τη λόγια μορφή σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις.



Ο τονισμός της γενικής του «ασφάλειας» μου φαίνεται δευτερεύουσας σημασίας, καθώς δεν επηρεάζει το νόημα, έχει δηλαδή περισσότερο υφολογική σημασία παρά νοηματική.



> Δηλαδή, δεν πιστεύω ότι θα έχουμε πολλές λιποθυμίες αν κάπου διαβάσουμε «τουφέκι ελεύθερου σκοπευτή». Από την άλλη, σε διάλογο, δεν θα ήταν άσχημο να βάλεις τον καραβανά να λέει «τυφέκιο ελεύθερου σκοπευτού». Ωστόσο, αν έπρεπε να μεταφράσω κατάλογο όπλων αγγλικής εταιρείας για πλασάρισμα στον ελληνικό στρατό, φοβάμαι ότι θα χρησιμοποιούσα το πρώτο, το «τουφέκι ελεύθερου σκοπευτή». Ίσως δεν θα ψώνιζαν οι στρατιωτικοί από τον χυδαία μεταφρασμένο προμηθευτή, ίσως δεν θα με ξαναχρησιμοποιούσαν για αυτές τις μεταφράσεις. Αλλά μικρά βηματάκια εκδημοτικισμού της γλώσσας πρέπει να τα κάνουμε σε όλα τα επίπεδα.



Δεν είναι θέμα λιποθυμίας! 

To sniper rifle έχει πολύ συγκεκριμένο τρόπο που αποδίδεται, και είναι αυτός που ανάφερα παραπάνω. Ούτε εμένα με ενθουσιάζει, μάλιστα το θεωρώ παράδοξο για τα σημερινά δεδομένα και το είπα. Σε περιεχόμενο στρατιωτικής ορολογίας όμως, έτσι είναι. Εγώ προσωπικό αν το δω κάπου ως «ντουφέκι ελεύθερου σκοπευτή» (sic) δεν θα λιποθυμήσω -έχω δει και χειρότερα- αλλά οπωσδήποτε θα σκεφτώ ότι αυτός που το μετέφρασε δεν έχει σχέση με το αντικείμενο και απλώς έκανε ό,τι καλύτερο μπορούσε με ένα κείμενο που το έδωσαν. 

Σημειώνω βέβαια ότι εξαρτάται και από το περιεχόμενο, αν μιλάμε για κάποιο εξειδικευμένο περιοδικό, φυλλάδιο ή τεχνικό εγχειρίδιο, τέτοια γραφή είναι απλώς απαράδεκτη. Σε υπότιτλους σε μια ταινία απευθυνόμενη στο ευρύ κοινό... δεν ξέρω. Μάλλον όχι τόσο. 

Από εκεί και πέρα, ο κάθε μεταφραστής πράττει είτε κατά συνείδηση είτε κατά τις οδηγίες που έχει, είναι σαφές αυτό.

Τέλος να πω, όση σημασία μπορεί να έχει, ότι το όριο των 30 λεπτών είναι υπερβολικά λίγος χρόνος. 

Φιλικά.


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2010)

LostVerse said:


> Τέλος να πω, όση σημασία μπορεί να έχει, ότι το όριο των 30 λεπτών είναι υπερβολικά λίγος χρόνος.


Ο χρόνος διόρθωσης είναι για να προλάβεις, αν θέλεις, να κάνεις ένα ξαναδιάβασμα και άντε μια προσθηκούλα. Γιατί μέσα σε 5 λεπτά μπορεί να έρθει κάποιος να σχολιάσει το μήνυμά σου, οπότε δεν είναι ωραίο να σχολιάζει κάτι διαφορετικό. Τα 30 λεπτά είναι υπερβολικά _πολύς_ χρόνος. 

Κατά τ' άλλα, με... ντουφέκισες μπαμπέσικα. Μοναδική μου παρηγοριά το «ελεύθερου». Όσο δεν ζητάει κανείς και «ελευθέρου» σημαίνει ότι ο στρατιωτικός καθαρευουσιανισμός δεν έχει πιάσει γερές ρίζες...


----------



## LostVerse (Mar 29, 2010)

nickel said:


> Ο χρόνος διόρθωσης είναι για να προλάβεις, αν θέλεις, να κάνεις ένα ξαναδιάβασμα και άντε μια προσθηκούλα. Γιατί μέσα σε 5 λεπτά μπορεί να έρθει κάποιος να σχολιάσει το μήνυμά σου, οπότε δεν είναι ωραίο να σχολιάζει κάτι διαφορετικό. Τα 30 λεπτά είναι υπερβολικά _πολύς_ χρόνος.



Nαι, καταλαβαίνω. Επιμένω όμως ότι είναι λίγος, ανεπαρκής. Η φλασιά για τα σκοπευτικά χτες μου ήρθε 1,5 ώρα μετά... Γενικότερα, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να υπάρχει τέτοιο όριο, εννοώ τόσο μικρό. Σε άλλα φόρα, ο αντίστοιχος χρόνος είναι μέρες ολόκληρες. Αλλού δεν υπάρχει καν όριο (παραδείγματα με πμ αν θες)! Δηλαδή τι πρόβλημα θα υπάρχει αν κάνω μια διόρθωση ή προσθήκη μερικές ώρες ή και μέρες μετά; Είναι εντελώς αντιεργονομικό, πώς να το πω.



> Κατά τ' άλλα, με... ντουφέκισες μπαμπέσικα. Μοναδική μου παρηγοριά το «ελεύθερου». Όσο δεν ζητάει κανείς και «ελευθέρου» σημαίνει ότι ο στρατιωτικός καθαρευουσιανισμός δεν έχει πιάσει γερές ρίζες...


Για να πω την αλήθεια, το «ελευθέρου» δεν μου ακούγεται καθόλου καλά. Ο τονισμός κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη όμως δεν είναι πρωτεύουσας σημασίας, δεν επηρεάζει -συνήθως- το νόημα, δηλαδή θεωρώ ότι είναι κάτι που πρέπει να απασχολήσει περισσότερο τον επιμελητή παρά τον μεταφραστή, εγώ τουλάχιστον ποτέ δεν ασχολήθηκα ιδιαίτερα με αυτό.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 29, 2010)

LostVerse said:


> Δηλαδή τι πρόβλημα θα υπάρχει αν κάνω μια διόρθωση ή προσθήκη μερικές ώρες ή και μέρες μετά; Είναι εντελώς αντιεργονομικό, πώς να το πω.


Κάτσε και θα δεις... Δεν έχεις πέσει σε μαλλιοτράβηγμα ένθερμη συζήτηση ορολογικού περιεχομένου, να δεις τις απαντήσεις να πέφτουν βροχή, ανά λεπτό, όχι αστεία! Αν έχει κανείς τη δυνατότητα να αλλάζει τα ποστ του όποτε θέλει, μπορεί ξαφνικά η συζήτηση που ακολουθεί να φαίνεται ότι πατάει στο κενό.

Αν θέλεις να διορθώσεις ή να προσθέσεις κάτι, επικοινωνείς όποτε θέλεις με κάποιον admin ή mod, όπως είπε και ο Νικ-Ελ, είμεθα στη διάθεσή σας 24 ώρες το 24ώρο (όχι όλοι ταυτόχρονα, να εξηγούμαστε)

Αν πάλι σου ήρθε κάτι που ξέχασες, δε σε εμποδίζει κανείς να το προσθέσεις αποκάτω. Αν μετά εμείς δούμε ότι ταιριάζει με το αποπάνω, μπορούμε να κάνουμε μια ωραιότατη συγχώνευση, μούρλια :)


----------



## LostVerse (Mar 29, 2010)

Αγαπητή Palavra, δεν συμφωνώ αλλά σέβομαι τους λόγους που μου παράθεσες και εσύ και ο Nickel. 

Δεν μπορώ όμως να μην παρατηρήσω ότι θεώρησα και θέλω να συνεχίσω να θεωρώ ότι στο παρόν φόρουμ συμμετέχουν και γράφουν μεγάλοι άνθρωποι ως επί το πλείστον, επαγγελματίες και εργαζόμενοι, με αρκετά υψηλό δείκτη μόρφωσης, ωριμότητας και ευφυίας (To πιστεύω αυτό, τουλάχιστον από ό,τι διάβασα πριν γραφτώ και αυτές τις μέρες). Όντως δεν έχω πέσει πάνω σε μαλλιοτραβ.... ένθερμες συζητήσεις σαν αυτές που έγραψες, αλλά δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι κάποιο από τα εδώ μέλη θα έκανε ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο, δηλαδή να πάει σκόπιμα πίσω και να αλλάξει τα λεγόμενά του κακοβούλως...

(But I've been wrong before )


----------



## Palavra (Mar 29, 2010)

Μα όχι, μα όχι, δεν εννοούσα κακοβούλως, εννοούσα αυτοβούλως με κάθε καλή πρόθεση, γιατί, φερειπείν, άλλαξα γνώμη ή συνειδητοποίησα ότι εννοούσα κάτι άλλο.
 Αυτό για τους μεγάλους ανθρώπους το αντιπαρέρχομαι, είστε και καινούριος, μη σας πάρουμε από τα μούτρα, ένεκα που έχουμε και γενέθλια οσονούπω ωστόσο κάτι τέτοιες λέξεις δε μας κάθονται καλά 

(Και για όποιον έχει απορία για τα γκρι και τα λαδί, βουαλά: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=57545#post57545)


----------



## LostVerse (Mar 29, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Μα όχι, μα όχι, δεν εννοούσα κακοβούλως, εννοούσα αυτοβούλως με κάθε καλή πρόθεση, γιατί, φερειπείν, άλλαξα γνώμη ή συνειδητοποίησα ότι εννοούσα κάτι άλλο.
> Αυτό για τους μεγάλους ανθρώπους το αντιπαρέρχομαι, είστε και καινούριος, μη σας πάρουμε από τα μούτρα, ένεκα που έχουμε και γενέθλια οσονούπω ωστόσο κάτι τέτοιες λέξεις δε μας κάθονται καλά
> 
> (Και για όποιον έχει απορία για τα γκρι και τα λαδί, βουαλά: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=57545#post57545)


Εντάξει, παρανόησα τότε. Αν και πάλι δεν καταλαβαίνω σε τι θα προβλημάτιζε ένα μεγαλύτερο όριο χρόνου ειδικά όταν όπως είπα σε άλλα φόρα το όριο είτε δεν υπάρχει, είτε είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο. Τέλος πάντων, τι να γίνει τώρα, αφού αυτή είναι η πολιτική του παρόντος φόρουμ so be it, δεν επιμένω. :)

Το «μεγάλος» με την καλή έννοια, μεγάλος όπως «ώριμος», όχι όπως «παππούς» ή σαν το «παλιό καλό κρασί» αντί για την «παραγινωμένη ντομάτα»


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 29, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Μα όχι, μα όχι, δεν εννοούσα κακοβούλως, εννοούσα αυτοβούλως με κάθε καλή πρόθεση, γιατί, φερειπείν, άλλαξα γνώμη ή συνειδητοποίησα ότι εννοούσα κάτι άλλο.


Για παράδειγμα, δες τι γίνεται εδώ μεταξύ νημάτων #12 και 15. ;)



LostVerse said:


> Το «μεγάλος» με την καλή έννοια, μεγάλος όπως «ώριμος», όχι όπως «παππούς» ή σαν το «παλιό καλό κρασί» αντί για την «παραγινωμένη ντομάτα»


Άστο καλύτερα, τάκανες χειρότερα...


----------



## AnagnostouGeorg (Apr 2, 2010)

Καλησπέρα LostVerse.

Τα σχόλιά σου είναι πάρα πολύ χρήσιμα και σωστά και νομίζω ότι ο "ακροβολιστής", που πρότεινες, είναι η πιο καλή απόδοση για το κείμενο της EleniD.

Έχω μόνο δυο σχόλια να προσθέσω πάνω σε αυτά που είπες:

1. "Κι όμως μπορούμε να το πούμε, μάλιστα είναι πολύ συνηθισμένο. Υπάρχουν τα όπλα για στρατιωτική χρήση (η οποία περιλαμβάνει και τα Σώματα Ασφαλείας π.χ. τα G3 που έχει η Αστυνομία και το Λιμενικό δεν είναι διαφορετικά από αυτά που έχει ο στρατός) και τα όπλα εμπορικών προδιαγραφών τα οποία προορίζονται για χρήση από πολίτες. Ενδεικτικά, τα δεύτερα μπορούν να είναι μικρότερου διαμετρήματος, μικρότερης χωρητικότητας γεμιστήρα, μικρότερου βεληνεκούς. Εξού και η έκφραση "Το τάδε αλεξίσφαιρο δεν προστατεύει από στρατιωτικό τουφέκι" ---> όπου υποννοείται στρατωτικό διαμέτρημα (7,62 - 5,56)."

Πολύ σωστό το παραπάνω σχόλιό σου, αλλά αν στο κείμενο το πρόσωπο που χρησιμοποιεί αυτό το τυφέκιο είναι αστυνομικός, τότε σίγουρα το όπλο αυτό δεν είναι εμπορικών προδιαγραφών. Επομένως θα είναι περιττό να χρησιμοποιηθεί το "στρατιωτικό τυφέκιο", αφού εννοείται ότι είναι τέτοιο. Σίγουρα σε κάποιο άλλο κείμενο, στο οποίο αναφέρονται όχι μόνο στρατιωτικά, αλλά και εμπορικά όπλα (πχ κυνηγετικά, ή αεροβόλα) θα μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε για "στρατιωτικό τυφέκιο" σε αντιδιαστολή με ένα όπλο "εμπορικών προδιαγραφών".

2. "Υπάρχει. Στις ίδιες προδιαγραφές, κάποια όπλα βγαίνουν με μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια από κάποια άλλα. Έτσι π.χ. το G3ZF δεν έχει καμία διαφορά από το απλό G3, κατασκευαστικά τουλάχιστον, αλλά ονομάζεται και μάλιστα επίσημα, G3 έψιλον άλφα, δηλαδή "Ειδικής Ακριβείας". Γιατί; Γιατί στις δοκιμές επέδειξε καλύτερη βλητική συμπεριφορά. Συμβαίνει, δεν είναι σπάνιο."

Σχετικά με το παραπάνω σχόλιο, δεν έγραψα ότι δεν υπάρχει το ειδικής ακριβείας τυφέκιο, όπως αυτό που σωστά αναφέρεις, αλλά είπα ότι δεν υπάρχει "μη ακριβείας" τυφέκιο. Το συγκεκριμένο τυφέκιο (το ΕΑ) μαζί με την διόπτρα του χρησιμοποιείται από τον τυφεκιοφόρο-ελεύθερο σκοπευτή της ομάδας ΠΖ, χωρίς, όμως, να είναι "καθαρόαιμο" τυφέκιο ελεύθερου σκοπευτή. 

Πάντως αυτό το topic έχει γίνει αφορμή για πολύ καλή κουβέντα και ανταλλαγή απόψεων και πληροφοριών. Πολύ χρήσιμο. :)

Καλή Ανάσταση να έχετε όλοι με υγεία και ευτυχία.

ΥΓ Να με συγχωρείτε για την αρίθμηση, αλλά δεν γνωρίζω πως γίνεται quote στο quote. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 2, 2010)

Για τα quote στα quote, δες εδώ.


----------



## AnagnostouGeorg (Apr 3, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Για τα quote στα quote, δες εδώ.



Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. 
Καλή ανάσταση.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 6, 2010)

AnagnostouGeorg said:


> Πολύ σωστό το παραπάνω σχόλιό σου, αλλά αν στο κείμενο το πρόσωπο που χρησιμοποιεί αυτό το τυφέκιο είναι αστυνομικός, τότε σίγουρα το όπλο αυτό δεν είναι εμπορικών προδιαγραφών. Επομένως θα είναι περιττό να χρησιμοποιηθεί το "στρατιωτικό τυφέκιο", αφού εννοείται ότι είναι τέτοιο. Σίγουρα σε κάποιο άλλο κείμενο, στο οποίο αναφέρονται όχι μόνο στρατιωτικά, αλλά και εμπορικά όπλα (πχ κυνηγετικά, ή αεροβόλα) θα μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε για "στρατιωτικό τυφέκιο" σε αντιδιαστολή με ένα όπλο "εμπορικών προδιαγραφών".



Ενώ έχεις δίκιο στον συλλογισμό σου, η λογική αυτή δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί σαν τυφλοσούρτης, κι αυτό γιατί σε πολλές περιπτώσεις η διαχωριστική γραμμή μεταξύ τυφεκίου για στρατιωτική και πολιτική χρήση είναι πολύ θολή. Δες για παράδειγμα *το ακόλουθο screenshot.* Σε αυτό απεικονίζεται αστυνομικός να κρατάει ένα *Winchester Model 88*. 







Είναι αυτό τυφέκιο εμπορικών προδιαγραφών; Περίπου. Είναι στρατιωτικών προδιαγραφών; Ναι και όχι γιατί βγαίνει σε πολλά διαμετρήματα. Διατίθεται στο εμπόριο; Ναι, ανάλογα με τη νομοθεσία περί οπλοκατοχής ανά χώρα - στις ΗΠΑ ναι, στην Ελλάδα όχι. Το ότι το χειρίζεται αστυνομικός από μόνο του δεν το καθιστά "στρατιωτικών προδιαγραφών"... Άρα τι θα επιλέξει ο μεταφραστής/υποτιτλιστής και με ποια κριτήρια; Προφανώς κάθε περίπτωση δεν είναι αυτονόητη και χρειάζεται την δικιά της προσοχή... 



> Σχετικά με το παραπάνω σχόλιο, δεν έγραψα ότι δεν υπάρχει το ειδικής ακριβείας τυφέκιο, όπως αυτό που σωστά αναφέρεις, αλλά είπα ότι δεν υπάρχει "μη ακριβείας" τυφέκιο. Το συγκεκριμένο τυφέκιο (το ΕΑ) μαζί με την διόπτρα του χρησιμοποιείται από τον τυφεκιοφόρο-ελεύθερο σκοπευτή της ομάδας ΠΖ, χωρίς, όμως, να είναι "καθαρόαιμο" τυφέκιο ελεύθερου σκοπευτή.


Έχεις δίκιο και πάλι, εγώ δεν το διατύπωσα σωστά, ουσιαστικά δηλαδή όπλα "μη ακριβείας" (sic) είναι όλα τα υπόλοιπα.



> Πάντως αυτό το topic έχει γίνει αφορμή για πολύ καλή κουβέντα και ανταλλαγή απόψεων και πληροφοριών. Πολύ χρήσιμο. :)


+1 

Να σημειώσω με την ανωτέρω αφορμή και το εξαιρετικά βολικό μορφολογικά ρήμα "ακροβολίζομαι", που περιγράφει την κίνηση ενός ελεύθερου σκοπευτή. 

Φιλικά


----------



## AnagnostouGeorg (Apr 11, 2010)

Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση και τα χρήσιμα σχόλια.
:)


----------



## Archangelos (Feb 6, 2016)

nickel said:


> Ενδιαφέρον έχει το ότι το _τηλεσκοπικό σκόπευτρο_ και η _τηλεσκοπική διόπτρα_ δεν έχουν γίνει _τηλεσκόπευτρο_ ή _τηλεδιόπτρα_ (αν και κάποιοι το λένε _τηλεφακό_). Στη διάθεσή σου πάντα και οι τακτικές που περιγράφει ο Αμβρόσιος.


Δεν ξέρω αν έχω καταλάβει για πιο πράγμα μιλάς. Δεν είμαι εις θέση να πω αν εσύ κάνεις λάθος ή εγώ.

Πάντως να αναφέρω ότι ως τηλεσκοπικό χαρακτηρίζεται κάθετι που μακραίνει και μαζεύει, όπως η κεραία στους ραδιοφωνικούς δέκτες.

Δείτε την παρακάτω εικόνα.


Η μπίγα του γερανού είναι τηλεσκοπική. Αν υπάρχει διόπτρα που να λειτουργεί έτσι τότε όντως είναι τηλεσκοπική. Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση ο όρος τηλεσκοπική είναι λάθος.


----------



## daeman (Feb 6, 2016)

Archangelos said:


> ...
> Η μπίγα του γερανού είναι τηλεσκοπική. Αν υπάρχει διόπτρα που να λειτουργεί έτσι τότε όντως είναι τηλεσκοπική. Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση ο όρος τηλεσκοπική είναι λάθος.



*τηλεσκοπικός*: 1α. που ανήκει στο τηλεσκόπιο: _~ φακός_. *β. που γίνεται με τη βοήθεια του τηλεσκοπίου*: _Tηλεσκοπικές παρατηρήσεις. _|| _~ πλανήτης,_ που είναι ορατός μόνο με το τηλεσκόπιο. 2. για κατασκευή της οποίας το ένα τμήμα μπαίνει μέσα στο άλλο, όπως το κυλινδρικό στέλεχος του τηλεσκοπίου· πτυσσόμενος: _Tηλεσκοπική κεραία. Tηλεσκοπικό αμορτισέρ. ~ γερανός._

*τηλεσκόπιο*: οπτικό όργανο που αποτελείται από ένα σωλήνα με ισχυρούς φακούς στα άκρα του, κατάλληλο για την παρατήρηση αντικειμένων που βρίσκονται πολύ μακριά και κυρίως των ουράνιων σωμάτων: _Kατοπτρικό / ανακλαστικό ~. Mεσημβρινό ~. Tα αστεροσκοπεία διαθέτουν ισχυρότατα τηλεσκόπια._


----------

